# Twitter @



## FabianLurz (19. Mai 2014)

Hi Leute,
ich würde gerne wissen, wie Twitter das mit dem "@ " technisch löst.

Mein Ansatz wäre gewesen:
1. Nutzer schreibt Tweet: Bsp.:
"@Testnuzer Wie geht es"

2. Das ganze kommt in die Datenbank - jedoch wird das @ mit einer Id ersetzt -> Ungefähr so "@1100ff Wie geht es" und die Id einem Link zugewiesen (Tabelle evtl.: id,link_id,type)

3. Bei der Ausgabe wird ein Lookup zu dem @ gemacht -> Also wandle @1100ff in Link @Testnutzer um.

Ist das so richtig? Habt ihr eine bessere Lösung?

Viele Grüße
Fab


----------



## Ruzmanz (22. Mai 2014)

Würde ich nicht so machen, weil ich die Prioritäten anders setzen würde. 

Benutzername == unique == Schlüssel

 1. Nutzer schreibt Tweet: Bsp.:
"@Testnuzer Wie geht es"

2. Nutzer ruft URL auf. Server durchsucht den Tweet nach einem @ und ersetzt es durch den Link (entspricht "/Benutzername"). Server gibt den Tweet an den Client zurück.

PRO / CON:
- Verbraucht mehr Festplattenspeicher
- Benutzername wird geändert, was dann?!
+ Braucht weniger Rechenleistung und ist erheblich schneller


----------

